# spam.......



## Dirtydmc (Sep 5, 2011)

What's up with all the spam bots here? Moderator? Can you please add a antispam question for new people so they have to type in the words?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 5, 2011)

A couple days ago Josh said he was looking into a better spam filter. Right now the only thing to do is report it, now that there are more moderators on the site it should be easier to keep under control. That is a good idea though.


----------

